# Running rich and flooded cat



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

after driving with the turbo for a little while, check engine went on and threw the code of 77, rear o2 sensor. car is running real rich and oil is already flooded with fuel cause i had to drive it home running rich. i still think my fuel rail/injector rings is causing this. i think my fuel rail might be a bit bent and not sealing fully. i checked all intake connections and vacuum lines and everything seems air tight. the check engine light came on after driving for a while so i think boost leaked out the side of the injector o-ring and triggered the CEL.

when i reset the ecu, it wouldnt let me do it with the diagnostic screw. i had to battery reset the ecu. my question is, do you think my cat. converter is already flooded enough with fuel to be unusable? 

after battery resetting the ecu, started the car and no check engine light at idle or light driving (keep in mind i only drove it for a couple of mins). blowing smoke out the exhaust and smells like fuel. i am also backfiring almost all the time.

im pretty sure its not my ecu or o2 sensor cause jwt checked my ecu to be sure it was a '95 federal model when i first sent it in. i had to do the 95-96 ecu mod and used a 95 o2 sensor, brand new. could the o2 sensor already be faulty?

after all these symptoms, i still think its my fuel rail being bent and not being able to pressurize fully. so im going to try to install a new fuel rail (James, if i could get that fuel rail from you that would be great) with new o-rings and replace the cat if i need to.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> after driving with the turbo for a little while, check engine went on and threw the code of 77, rear o2 sensor. car is running real rich and oil is already flooded with fuel cause i had to drive it home running rich. i still think my fuel rail/injector rings is causing this. i think my fuel rail might be a bit bent and not sealing fully. i checked all intake connections and vacuum lines and everything seems air tight. the check engine light came on after driving for a while so i think boost leaked out the side of the injector o-ring and triggered the CEL.
> 
> when i reset the ecu, it wouldnt let me do it with the diagnostic screw. i had to battery reset the ecu. my question is, do you think my cat. converter is already flooded enough with fuel to be unusable?
> 
> ...


Deric, no prob, just swing by anytime however I have class in Jan Tue-Friday 240-6p each night. If I remember correctly I think there was a bow in your fuel rail so unless you straightend it out it could still be that... 

When your cat cools down unbolt that section from your exhaust and take a peak inside. If its damaged you're stuck having to buy a new cat, any cat will do as long as the diameter for the piping is correct.


----------

